# Gambles Hiawatha



## wrongway (Sep 3, 2014)

I was given this bike and all I've had to do to it is add air to the tires. My friend that gave it to me cleaned and polished it very well! I know it's not rare, but as usual I'm always interested in knowing the year. Any ideas?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Very clean! 
I'll guess mid-1980s


----------



## wrongway (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks!  I should have taken some better shots of it. Maybe I will this weekend in the sun. I've never had a bike that has this deep of a shine before! It was clearly well taken care of and my friend is really, really good at polishing and detailing!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, that paint & color was really nice. I had a Murray Magna 2 in the 1980s in the same color.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 3, 2014)

LONGEST SERIAL NUMBER EVER!

Nice clean bike. Hang on to it for 100 years and sell it at copake


----------



## rhenning (Sep 3, 2014)

The first 2 letters in the serial number MO means the bike was built by Murray of Ohio for Gambles.  Nice old bike.  Roger


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 13, 2014)

I just can't seem to remember that serial number. I guess I'll have to write it down.......:o


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 21, 2014)

I like it. Great color and very clean.


----------



## calvin (Oct 1, 2014)

*Serial numbers*

You might try sending pics and number to this archive.

http://www.nbhaa.com/faqs.htm


----------



## wrongway (Oct 2, 2014)

calvin said:


> You might try sending pics and number to this archive.
> 
> http://www.nbhaa.com/faqs.htm




I just might do that.  Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 3, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> LONGEST SERIAL NUMBER EVER!
> 
> Nice clean bike. Hang on to it for 100 years and sell it at copake




you know after 100 years the box it came in is worth more than the contents of the box


----------



## eyolf (Dec 20, 2014)

Story of my life is late to the party. Gambles-Skogmo went belly up in about 1980, reorganized under the ownership of Wicke's corp, selling a drastically reduced product line, but disappeared in 1982. By that time, the Gambles Hiawatha would have been just a Gambles sticker on the same Murray bikes available at every hardware and box chain.

 That "rainbow" theme started appearing about that time, so I'd say about 1980-1982

The bike is in great shape for its age: while not exactly a collectible with a big value, I'd hold on to it and carefully conserve it. If you dont have room for it, etc. find someone who will treasure and enjoy it as a survivor.


----------

